# Lake Lanier Campgrounds



## T/C 300 MAG (Apr 12, 2011)

Is all the Corp campgrounds around Lake Lanier about the same or is one or two better than the others. Was told a lot of the sites were lake front, is that so?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

Each park has a # of primo sites. Scout first and book in advance! Shady Grove is now open and improved!


----------



## GMC Triton (May 11, 2011)

Where is Shady Grove?


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 27, 2011)

GMC Triton said:


> Where is Shady Grove?



 Shady Grove is at the mouth of 6 mile creek! Sorry for the late reply


----------



## Gun Guru (May 30, 2011)

Bolding Mill is awfully nice!


----------



## airbosn (Feb 2, 2012)

Duckett Mill is very nice and peaceful.  Has some real good sites right on the lake.  Camped there 3 times last year.


----------



## rockerZ71 (Mar 27, 2012)

are there any campgrounds with docks you can leave your boat at?


----------

